# Spammer alert..



## black'n'yellow (19 Nov 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/members/bornmodernbaby.27426/

using tried and tested spammer SOPs...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2012)

You don't need to also post here when you have already reported.

Thanks.


----------



## black'n'yellow (19 Nov 2012)

You're welcome. I didn't think you were acting on it quick enough, so I thought I'd give you some added impetus....


----------

